# Two Sympathetic Songs about Dissociation and Existentialism



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

Radiohead - Like Spinning Glass Plates






"I'm living in clock cucko-land, and this just feels like... spinning plates!"

Soulvaki - Blue Skied an' Clear






"You say love, and it sounds so sweet."


----------



## ToTo (Oct 6, 2015)

The second one is very beautiful, sincere and cool. Thank you for sharing these songs.


----------

